# I Doubt the Puritans Celebrated This, but...



## bradofshaw (Feb 2, 2007)

Happy Groundhog Day to all!!!  

Punxsutawney Phil didn't see his shadow. Spring is coming! I'm happy.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 2, 2007)

You know, you can hardly tell which one is the groundhog in that picture...something about the expression, they could be related...


----------



## govols (Feb 2, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> You know, you can hardly tell which one is the groundhog in that picture...something about the expression, they could be related...



Ouch, that's going to leave a mark.


----------



## turmeric (Feb 2, 2007)

Don't drive angry...


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2007)

bradofshaw said:


> Happy Groundhog Day to all!!!
> 
> Punxsutawney Phil didn't see his shadow. Spring is coming! I'm happy.



The Farmers Almanac says differently and it has been pretty accurate this year from what I have heard. Looks like a new storm is coming this month. It may hit the NW this weekend.  I did finally get some chains though.  

http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather/weather.html


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 2, 2007)

Superstitious bunk


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2007)

Is it Colleen? I may be wrong but I always understood the FA to use scientific means to come to their conclusions along with some native american tricks like how long a certain animals fur was as compared to the year before. Stuff like that.


----------

